# Temporary absense needed



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear members, 

It's with sad dismay that I have to inform you all that I won't be around very much in the next several weeks. My father suffered a disasterous fall while trying to do repairs on the roof on Christmas Eve. He fell about 10 feet onto the asphalt driveway onto his back and has broken his pelvis. He's been hospitalized since then and will likely be held for another 3 weeks or longer. Then there is the possibility he will need home care when he does come home. 

I am needed right now at home to help my mom as she too has some disabilities that my dad assisted with but obviously can't anymore. With this, maintaining my own place, looking after my birds, making trips to the hospital and working full time at the hotel, I am going to be really pressed for time and I'm just not going to be able to post like I have. I'm also not going to be able to do the B-day greetings for awhile I just didn't want any of you to think that I've lost interest in the group, the members or the pigeons. 

Please don't worry about me, I'm still young and even though it's not going to be easy, I will manage somehow with all the extra things I have on my plate. I may be able to catch up somewhat during the weekends when I'm off but it just won't be the same and I'm already way behind in the posts. Hopefully in a month or two, I'll be able to resume the same level of participation that I'm used to in the group. 

Thank you for listening and I'm sorry but I felt I needed to explain to you guys why I haven't been around and why I won't be.


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Wishing you all the best!!!!!!!!!!*

Good Luck with everything , hope your dad makes a speedy recovery!!!!!!!!


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all this--best of luck to you and your family--you are a good son!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry to hear about your father, Brad. I hope that he makes a speedy recovery and that you are able to cope with all the stress.

Take care of yourself

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
A big hug, all my love and best wishes to you and those you love. Don't worry about us. Let us worry about you for a change.
Love ,
Daryl and her kids (hooman, feddered and furry)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

i am terriably sorry to hear about your dad. i hope his recovery is quick and easy. all my best wishes and support


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Brad, I had already missed your posts last week but thought you were on holiday. I am so very sorry that your dad's fall was the reason. I know a broken pelvis is very serious but thank God it was not more.

We will miss you a lot, but your commitment to the well being of your parents is just further confirmation of what a nice person you are. Just take one day at the time and know that all of us are pulling for your mom and dad and YOU. If you can, from time to time, let us know how things are going. There will be a lot of prayers offered for you and your family.

Take care, Maggie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Brad, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's fall. I'll keep you and your parents in my prayers. Family does come first. 

-Cathy


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Brad...
Sorry to hear about your Dad... . Hope all turns out OK. We will miss you, but our thoughts will be with you and your family through this tuff time... Keep us posted. We'll be here for you if you need us.....
Jimmy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad,

Thank you for letting the members know why you have been and will be MIA for a bit. That was most considerate of you!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well Brad, I will most certainly miss you. Your innovative cards and your kind and encouraging words have always meant much to me. I hope your father gets well soon. We will all miss you, believe me!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Brad, I'm sorry to hear that about your dad--I've had a fall or two myself and a broken back isn't very fun, either, but I was still ambulatory. Been in pain ever since. Tell him to stay off the roof from now on and send you up (and you use a safety rope!).

We'll miss ya', boy, but you go on an' do what you needta' do.

Pidgey


----------



## outpostred (Dec 31, 2005)

*Wishes for your father's recovery*

Hi--I'm new to the forum. I had a similar fall two years ago (also at Christmas) after being thrown from a horse onto the pavement. I broke my pelvis, ribs, lots of bones in my left arm, tore the ligements out of my shoulder, and had lots of soft tissue wounds too. These are painfull injuries and seem impossible at the time, but I'm hoping that your dad will make a steady recovery. I couldn't walk for about a month, then I baby-steped around for a couple of months, but by six months or so after the fall, I had made a pretty full recovery. It'll seem incredibly difficult, yet the more your dad is willing to move around when the doctor says to, the better it gets. Good luck to your dad, you, and your other family members with this. Bye~~


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

My flock and family will be sure to send an abundance of positive energy your father's and family's way to help you all get through this tough time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brad, thanks for letting us know. We'll miss you and look forward to when you can return to your previous level of participation. Hope you and your birds stay well. Wishing your dad a smooth and speedy recovery!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Brad,
Many thanks for informing the group of your absense. You will be missed lots.  
Please do take care of yourself, as well as watching over your Mom & Dad. 

Continued 'good wishes' for your Dad's speedy recovery.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just read your thread, Brad...*

I, too, will miss your posts and MOST INNOVATIVE CARDS! I understand completely and wish you and your parents the very best and a speedy recovery, especially, for your Dad! 

MAJOR HUGS AND HEALING THOUGHTS BEING SENT YOUR WAY!

We will be here with open arms when you can return!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Brad,
Just want you to know that Bob & I prayed for your father in church this evening.
Your mother & father are blessed to have you, Brad.
Of course, your wonderful input will certainly be missed here, but we understand. I hope your father makes a speedy recovery, & that you will be able to return soon.
All of you will be included in my prayers.
Take good care of yourself.

Phyll


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*So sorry to hear about*

your father. I hope he has a fast recovery. Take care 

Andi


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Brad I am so sorry to here about your father. I hope he will have a speedy recovery and things will get back to normal for you soon!

Denise


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad,

I too am very sorry to hear about your Dad's accident. I hope that he returns to good health with as little pain as possible and that you and your Mom don't get too stressed out behind it. Thanks for letting us know what's going on for you right now, and hope all works out for you and your family.

fp


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Terrible news to hear 
Know that myself and all of my flock are sending your father, yourself and your mother positive vibes. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.
You will be missed here by all, after all who is going to get jealous over my pidgie babies while your not here 
Look forward to reading catchup posts on how you all are doing.
Hope to see you back with your beautiful pidgies soon.
Kindest Regards and Well Wishes
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you all very much for all the kind words, best wishes and positive thoughts & vibes being sent to me and my family. I truly appreciate all the well wishes...you'll all such good people.

My dad is going to be in the hospital for another 3 weeks minimum and then they will re-evaluate his condition and take it from there. Hopefully, he will be a quick healer and will do well in physio therapy afterwards.

I will update you more later on down the road when time permits and when there is something a little more positive to report.

I'll be popping in when I have some spare moments but I'm very far behind in the posts and trying to catch up now is pointless. Thanks again everyone for your understanding and compassion.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad - My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and your dad. I was in a severe car accident in 2000 that resulted in a completely separated pelvis, so I have sympathy for your father's pain. Look forward to your insightful posts when you do have the time.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Bumping Up For Those Who Did Not Know...*

Brad, I have been trying to do some catching up on pigeon talk while on my lunch break at work after dealing with my own situation with Tooter.

I just found out about your dad and hope that all is going well for you and your parents. I am sure that all members will understand your problem and we all wish you guys the best for his recovery.Please take care of them and don't worry about us too much. We will be waiting for you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Victor for the well wishes for my dad. Still hoping to hear news on Tooter as well and I do hope he will return to you. It's a real shame what happened and if he doens't come back, I would like to think that he's perhaps found a flock to join and is doing alright. 

Take care and keep your thoughts positive!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Dear Members, 

Well, it's been nearly a month to date since my dad was hospitalized from his fall off the ladder. I just thought I'd give a brief update on his progress. 

Today, he's on his 3rd day of being actually mobile! On Wednesday new x-rays were ordered and the specialist confirmed that the bones in his pelvis were healing up very nicely. A little later that same day the physio therapists and nurses had him up and out of bed. They informed us that he needed to get out of bed now because of the possibility of the bones in his spine healing at an odd angle. At 6 weeks, his bones should be healed completely and he'll be able to be a little more aggressive in his rehabilitation. Right now, he is walking successfully with the aid of a walker, slowly going, pain/ache free and very glad to be out of bed after so long. 

He's had a TON of visitors from our small familly going each day as well as his fellow co-workers, some close friends and others from his floor who didn't even know him but who all seemed to be aware of his situation! 

He's positive, my mother and I are positive for him and it looks like he will be discharged from the hospital on the 26th, next Thursday if all goes well. 

The specialist did say something a little disconcerting to us today which kind of threw us for a loop....he mentioned that my dad's lower vertibrae were completely crushed during the fall. For some reason this wasn't mentioned earlier and we only knew he had fractured those as well or were possibly the results of old injuries. It's very confusing when we hear things like this because it's basically come out of left field. HOWEVER, the Dr. still said that he will do fine and just needs to strengthen his back muscles and with the help of the back brace, he should do fine. He'll be wearing this back brace for 3-6 months depending on how well he recuperates. So, we are all very happy that things have progressed relatively well in his recovery. It's been a long month, I'm tired from the extra duties needed to maintain "life" at home and at my mom's.

Thanks for listening and that's it until the next update at which point I'm hoping for even better reports.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Brad,
Many thanks for the positive update on your Dad.

He, as well as you, your Mom & extended family have endured so much this past month. So glad the road to recovery is wide open for him.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the good news update on your Dad. I'll bet he will be very happy to come home next week!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear he is mending well, that is positive news!

Hope you and your mom are holding up, and that your double duties will eventually become less and less, as your dad returns to full health.

Thank you for taking the time to let us all know the wonderful update.

You take care of YOU, as well as your mom and dad, okay?

Sending continuing good thoughts your way!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Brad,
Your update was perfect timing.
When I prayed for your father earlier today, I was wondering how he was doing.
It's great to hear that his recovery is going well, & that he will be released from the hospital soon.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you very much, Cindy, Treesa, Terry and Phyll...your well wishes and support mean the world to me during this difficult time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is welcome news, Brad!

Cynthia


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Brad, 

I am really sorry to hear your dad got hurt. I missed seeing this thread when I was off sick over the holidays. Really glad to hear he is recovering though. You know already that I think your terrific, and all the more so after reading about how you've stepped in to help out your Mom while Dad is in the hospital. Take care of yourself too and I look forward to reading your posts when you have time to be back again.

Cameron.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the update, and good to see you on the forum today! I'll send some more prayers your dad's way for his back, but I'm glad the news is mostly positive. 

-Cathy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Brad! Good to hear from you again! It's good that things are looking up for you and your dad. I can only imagine how tired you must be from helping out. I hope only the best for your family.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great News, Brad!*

MANY continued healing thoughts being sent your way for ALL of you. 

Your Dad sounds like a strong man and I'm sure he will continue to improve!

I, too, look forward to many positive updates!

HELLO to all your pigeons from Mr. Squeaks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad, great news to hear that your Dad is starting to ambulate, I'm hoping and praying for him that his recovery continues to go well and there are no more "out of left field" communications about his injuries. In the meantime, please do take care of yourself and don't run yourself ragged.

Best,

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome news, Brad! A month is a long time to be working such a double schedule. Hope your dad continues to improve. As an 88 year old friend of mine said, "Old age isn't for wimps!"


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

This is great news to hear that your Dad is continuing to improve!
I have been wondering how things were going and continue to send over the healing vibes! As the others have mentioned be sure to look after yourself aswell, I don't want to hear that after your Dad is better you start to get sick from overworking yourself.
Look forward to hearing more as things move along!
All the Best
Alaska


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

OUCH!that must of hurt severely his back every nerve in his body setting off like a fire cracker.i really do hope he recovers even though i doubt he will be able to bend over ever again.but send him my sympathy.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad to hear your Dad is coming along.... I guess there will always come a time when the roles reverse, and child helps take care of parent.  It's nice that you are there for him...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Brad.
Sending prayers your way for continuing recovery for your dad. I am glad he is so much better.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

It's been quite a long time since I updated the group on my dad's condition. I've seen some of the members' inquiries throughout the weeks in different threads asking about him as well so I guess it's time to check back in. I wasn't ignoring any of your questions but things had been a little hectic. As well, things were going fairly well at home so I didn't want to take up the board's time on this.

On Friday January 27th, my dad was discharged from the hospital. He had been getting around there in the end with the aid of a walker and the doctors said his bones were just about healed. There was no more they could do for him and said he'd be better off coming home at this time.

When he came home, it was a little difficult at first because he was still in some discomfort and pain. He also needed to use the walker to move anywhere. My mom had to do all the cooking and I had to go over to their house every day to help with general chores that needed to be taken care of. They sent him home with a prescription of pain meds that would only last 2 weeks with no refills. We thought at one point he was becoming addicted to them and would not be able to cope without them. Luckily, my mom and I convinced my dad that this would only prolong his healing so he listened (for once) and weaned himself off of the pain killers. He realized that he was heading into a downwards spiral of pain killers, being bed ridden and depressed. 

After about 2 weeks of being home, doing nothing, being limited (activity wise), it was taking it's toll. This can be the worst thing for a person's mind when trying to heal physically. Laying around all the time in bed is not what my dad is like and it was wearing on him. Even though he was out of the hospital now and back in familiar surroundings with family, it was still bringing him down. He's not the type to sit around doing nothing and wanted desparately to get back to work and a "normal life".

Then, one day out of the blue, he said to my mom, " I want to go out for lunch and go to the casino". So, my aunt and uncle eagerly came over and off the 4 of them went for the day. This was the first time he'd really been out of the house in weeks. They ended up having a great lunch out, he got around the casino with just his cane mostly and we're certain, this outting was just what he needed.

Since then, he's been improving more each day. He's much more positive and any pain and discomfort are tolerable he says. He goes to his physio therapy classes on Tues. and Thrus. and is doing quite well there. He's able to drive again and he and my mom can get out of the house to do things again. The doctor informed him last week that he can start weaning himself off of his back brace too. *He'd been wearing this since getting out of the hospital during all waking hours*. He's also getting around the house now completely unaided, most of the time! He's able to help out at home, has become practically self sufficient and it's a load off for my mom and myself. He still can't really lift anything yet and he can't walk too much without having to rest but he's made quite the remarkable recovery overall. We couldn't be happier for him really. There is a small possibility that he may be going back to work in a week or two as well. It's all up to him now and he says that he feels that he's almost ready.

So, that's the latest folks, this will be my final update unless something horrible happens (knock on wood). Thank you all once again for all the compassion and concern you've extended to me during this time. I appreciate it more than you know. 

Sincerely,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, BRAD!  

Do tell him HELLO from the members! He's my type of guy - I LOVE the casino and the great restaurant they have. I know he will pop into my mind next time I go!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Brad, thank you for the update on your dad. I know that you have been popping in from time to time, but most of us know that you have been busy with your parents, especially your dad. I was just thinking this past weekend about him. I am glad, and I know our members are too, that things are looking up for him.Hopefully there will be some stability in your lives now. It must have been difficult for you. You are a good son Brad.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh Yeah, I ditto that one Victor. Brad is a good kid (sorry young fella but I'm old enough to say that now, and I'm only ten or eleven years older but I do feel ancient today if that counts). Anyway, that sounds like good news to me. It also sounds like it was a very trying time for all of your family. What your dad went through is a devastating injury so I am especially glad to hear he will soon be well enough to go back to work. He's a fighter and it's a good sign.

So we have you back now then!

Welcome back Brad

All the best.

Cameron


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Brad,
You truly do have "perfect timing" with your updates.
Only this afternoon (really yesterday), when Bob & I were praying for your father, I wondered how he was doing now.

It's great to hear that he's home & feeling better.
We will continue to pray for his recovery.
May God bless you for all you've done to help your parents ~ you're a good guy (always knew that).

Take some time to enjoy yourself. Maybe you can hit the casino. Good Luck!

Phyll


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Brad* - Glad to hear your Dad is coming along so well. DId he win at the Casino?   Nice to have you back...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Great news!*

Thanks for taking the time to update us all on your dads recovery.

I'm sure the love, support of family, & especially his son, has helped tremendously


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad, thanks for the update on your dad's recovery process. Injuries really do take their toll on the emotions and psyche, so it's very good news to hear that
your Dad is rebounding there as well. You were a tremendous nurturing presence for your Mom and Dad, I'm sure they are proud of you.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

YEAH, BRAD, WONDERFUL NEWS FROM YOUR HOME FRONT.

MAGGIE

PS - I just did my very first color post - could never figure it out but decided to give it a try for you and by grannies, it worked!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update Brad. I'm so glad your Dad is doing so well. I know it's been a difficult time for everyone in your family.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Brad. I'm so glad your Dad is getting around better. I hope my sons will be as helpful as you are should I find myself in that kind of situation some day!


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi, hope everything is going well an best wishes to your dad.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brad, thanks for the update. Your dad has made impressive progress. This is wonderful news!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Brad.
So glad to hear your Dad continues to improve.  

Cindy


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Brad,
This is great news to hear that your dad continues to improve!
I am glad to hear that he has progressed this far already, sounds like the worst part for all of you is over.
You have done a fantastic job of helping out both your parents and I'm sure they are very appreciative...I wouldn't expect anything less from one of the Pigeon Talk Family 
Continuing to hope for future positive progress.
Regards
Alaska


----------

